# CSUSA Group Buy - Closed - Completed



## kent4Him (Apr 18, 2006)

Now that we have all of those high end Statesmen, Gentlemen, etc. types out of the way, let's have a group sale for European, Americana, Slimline and the some of the lesser priced kits available from CSUSA.  

I checked with CSUSA for quantities and have removed any kits that are on back order past the intended date of ordering.  There are a few kits that they have limited supplies and I have indicated that in the listing.

I will leave this open until Wednesday (May 3, 2006). A few days later (May 8) for those who can pay via Paypal. All payments must be in no later than Monday (May 8, 2006). I will place the order with CSUSA on May 12,2006 (after all checks cleared & paypal balances transferred to my account).  *I will be going forward with this because we have at least $500 of orders and 100 pens in the order.*</u>[8D]
*NOTE:* Out of State checks may take longer to clear so I BEG YOU, please send Postal check or money order. Uncleared check by May 10 MAY result on order CANCELLATION. I don't want to be mean but I really don't have the money to cover for these kits.

*PAYPAL payments.  Preferred Method of payment</u>* Please *add 3.5%* to your total (yes including shipping) to cover paypal charges...sorry. To those who elect to pay via paypal, please send me an email so I can send you my paypal username.

*SHIPPING:* 
Will be defaulted to *$8.50 *via USPS Priority Flat rate box (within USA). It will include tracking and insurance coverage. 

For smaller orders (less than $100.00) that will fit the USPS flat rate envelope, shipping (within USA) will be *$4.55 *including tracking and insurance.

International orders will be accomodated but will cost more. Sorry, I cannot give rates since I have no idea. FYI, I will only do USPS shipping and the cheaper means may not be insurable. Order at your own risk...or pay the premium.

I will not be responsible for any loss or damage once the items leave my hands. That is why insurance is there. In the event it is needed, I will assist on any claims as much as I can.

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone. Thank you 

For those mailing a check. Please send it to:

*Chris Koterman
2127 N. Camden Lane
Round Lake Beach  IL  60073
USA*

Please indicate your IAP username on all payments (mailed check or paypal)

=======================================================

Cut and Paste your order from this list if possible...just add your desired qty to it.

Item No. == Item Name =================== ROUNDED Group Buy Price

050-4220	TITANIUM AMERICANA PEN	 $6.25 	
050-4204	SATIN NICKEL AMERICANA PEN	 $4.10 	
050-4205	10K AMERICANA PEN	 $4.10 	
050-5205	10K AMERICANA PENCIL	 $7.81 	
050-0303	RHODIUM AMERICANA PEN	 $6.64 	
050-0365	RHODIUM AMERICANA BULLET TIP PEN	 $8.98 	
050-4064	BLACK TITANIUM SILVER BULLET PEN	 $5.86 	
050-4010	10K AMERICANA CIGAR PEN	 $3.90 	Limited
050-5010	10K AMERICANA CIGAR PENCIL	 $7.81 	
050-0390	RHODIUM CIGAR PEN	 $8.59 	
050-0395	RHODIUM CIGAR PENCIL 	 $11.71 	
050-4210	10K AMERICANA ROLLERBALL	 $5.47 	Limited
050-0369	RHODIUM AMERICANA ROLLERBALL PEN 	 $11.71 
050-0368	RHODIUM AMERICANA FOUNTAIN PEN 	 $12.49 
050-4415	10K ROLLERBALL PEN	 $5.27 
050-4408	10K FOUNTAIN PEN	 $6.05 
050-4120	TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN	 $5.47 	
050-4100	10K EUROPEAN PEN	 $3.90 	
050-4165	SATIN NICKEL EUROPEAN PEN	 $3.90 	
050-4102	GOLD STANDARD EUROPEAN PEN 	 $11.71 	
050-5100	10K EUROPEAN PENCIL	 $7.81 	
050-0301	RHODIUM EUROPEAN PEN	 $6.25 	
050-4500	10K CLICK PEN	 $3.52 	
050-5500	10K CLICK PENCIL	 $3.90 	Limited
050-0400	10K FATHER SING PEN	 $3.90 	
050-0500	10K FATHER SING PENCIL	 $4.30 	
050-0370	RHODIUM FATHER SING PEN	 $5.08 	
050-0375	RHODIUM FATHER SING PENCIL	 $6.25 	
050-4450	10K KC TWIST PEN	 $3.52 	
050-4452	SATIN NICKEL KC TWIST PEN	 $3.52 	
050-0355	RHODIUM KC TWIST PEN	 $4.50 	
050-0357	RHODIUM SOFT GRIP PEN	 $4.68 	
050-0358	RHODIUM SOFT GRIP PENCIL	 $6.25 	
050-4464	10K SOFT GRIP PEN	 $3.12 	
050-4465	10K SOFT GRIP PENCIL	 $3.90 	
050-4014	10K PANACHE ROLLERBALL PEN	 $6.25 	
050-4015	BLACK CHROME PANACHE ROLLERBALL	 $7.03 	
050-4016	RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL	 $9.76 	
050-5007	10K ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL	 $5.47 	
050-5008	BLACK CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL	 $5.47 	

For the 10K European and Americana Pens and Pencils, please indication what Banding you want(Artisan, Plain or Feathered).  If none is indicated, you will be getting Artisan.

*Bushings* 
955-0104	DOUBLE MANDREL BUSHINGS AMERICANA PEN		$5.19 
155-5502	BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA PENCIL		$4.15 
155-4101	BUSHINGS FOR CIGAR PEN		$4.15 
955-0502	BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA ROLLERBALL		$4.68 
155-1100	BUSHINGS FOR EUROPEAN PEN		$4.15 
155-0045	EUROPEAN PENCIL BUSHINGS		$5.19 
155-4503	BUSHINGS FOR CLICK PEN/PENCIL		$4.68 
155-0040	BUSHINGS-SING PEN		$4.15 
950-3230	3 TWIST PEN BUSHINGS		$4.15 
050-4445	BUSHINGS FOR SOFT GRIP PENS		$4.15 
050-4011	PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS		$4.15 
050-5006	BUSHINGS FOR SKETCH PENCIL		$4.15 



*NOTE:*
If you are wondering why the cost per kit and accs are higher (less than 25% discount)...I factored in the insurance from CSUSA to me and from me to you. I feel it is more fair this way than getting a flat rate shipping. 
=======================================================

Please post all orders.

*IF you want to change your order...please do a NEW post now (avoid editing posted order if possible). I don't want to be reviewing all posts regularly .  Emailing that you are changing your order is not a bad idea either.*
=======================================================
*
Order List:

RogerGarrett 12 - Paid - Shipped - Arrived
thetalbott4 6 - Paid - Shipped - Arrived
Max 10 - Paid - Shipped - Arrived
Jim15 14 - Paid - Shipped - Arrived
GregMuller 3 - Paid - Shipped - Arrived
TexasJohn 17 - Paid - Shipped - Arrived
gtanajewski 40 - Paid - Shipped
eastern47 15 - Paid - Shipped -Arrived
dfurlano 15 - Paid - Shipped - Arrived
Elody21 22 - Paid - Shipped- Arrived
turff49 25 - Paid - Shipped - Arrived
jodoidg 30 - Paid - Shipped - Arrived
Me 14

Total #223
*


----------



## turff49 (Apr 18, 2006)

Chris,
You can count me in for 100-200 dollars worth. I'll have to look and spend some time figuring out how many of what I'd need. Thanks, Brian


----------



## dwilasnd (Apr 18, 2006)

TITANIUM AMERICANA PEN
RHODIUM AMERICANA PEN 
BLACK TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN

Maybe 5-10 of each.


----------



## Max (Apr 18, 2006)

Any chance of adding panaches to the list?  I'd really like to give them a try..

-Max


----------



## Max (Apr 18, 2006)

or the artist's sketch pencils?[]

-Max


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 18, 2006)

Chrome artists pencils are out of stock until mid-May. [xx(]


----------



## thetalbott4 (Apr 18, 2006)

Ditto on the panache request. 5 or 6 kits. Are you sticking to just kits, or are you doing bushings too? Your a brave man dealing with a list of kits that long.


----------



## L32 (Apr 19, 2006)

count me in for abot $100.00 worth. I will decide what I need once the buy is on . Thanks for the offer []


----------



## kent4Him (Apr 19, 2006)

I'll check with Craft Supplies to see what availability they have on their kits.

I'm willing to do bushings as well, but only ones that are available.  I'll check with CS on those as well.


----------



## gtanajewski (Apr 19, 2006)

Count me in for $50 to $100


----------



## dfurlano (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm in when are you closing this?


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 20, 2006)

I'll do about $50.00 worth.

jim


----------



## micah (Apr 20, 2006)

About $50 worth or more for me as well.

Micah


----------



## RogerGarrett (Apr 20, 2006)

I want to order these - please confirm that it works, and I will plan to ship a money order by Monday of this next week:

3 of 050-4016 RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL $9.76
3 of 050-4015 BLACK CHROME PANACHE ROLLERBALL $7.03

6 of 050-5007 10K ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $5.47

050-5006 BUSHINGS FOR SKETCH PENCIL $4.15
050-4011 PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS $4.15

$91.49
+    4.55

Total owed is $96.04

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## angboy (Apr 20, 2006)

I'll do about $50 worth as well!


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 20, 2006)

I'll do about $75, Chris.


----------



## thetalbott4 (Apr 20, 2006)

Chris- Drop me your paypal address and I'll get ya taken care of.

3- 050-4015 BLACK CHROME PANACHE ROLLERBALL $7.03 = 21.09
3- 050-4016 RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL $9.76 = 29.28
1- 050-4011 PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS $4.15
Shipping 4.55
Paypal 2.07
Total 61.14


----------



## Max (Apr 20, 2006)

Chris, I'd like...

3 ....050-4015 BLACK CHROME PANACHE ROLLERBALL $7.03   = 21.09
3 ....050-4016 RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL $9.76               =29.28
4 ....050-5008 BLACK CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $5.47   =21.88

1 ....050-4011 PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS $4.15            
1 ....050-5006 BUSHINGS FOR SKETCH PENCIL $4.15         

shipping =  $4.55   

total  =$85.10   

Once it's a sure thing, I'll send a money order..

Thanks so much!!  You guys who handle these group buys are brave souls!!
-Max


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Chris, my order:

1- 050-5006 BUSHINGS FOR SKETCH PENCIL $4.15 
2- 050-5008 BLACK CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $5.47 
1- 050-0301 RHODIUM EUROPEAN PEN $6.25 
2- 050-5100 10K EUROPEAN PENCIL $7.81 
2- 050-4100 10K EUROPEAN PEN $3.90 
1- 050-4120 TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN $5.47 
1- 050-4204 SATIN NICKEL AMERICANA PEN $4.10 
1- 050-4220 TITANIUM AMERICANA PEN $6.25 
1- 050-4011 PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS $4.15 
2- 050-4014 10K PANACHE ROLLERBALL PEN $6.25 
2- 050-4015 BLACK CHROME PANACHE ROLLERBALL $7.03 


subtotal- $91.29
tax     - $ 4.55

Total   - $95.84  

If this is ok let me know and I will get you a check out right away.

Thanks,
jim


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 21, 2006)

Chris, payment sent (check).

Thanks, 
jim
jim15


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 21, 2006)

050-4015 BLACK CHROME PANACHE ROLLERBALL $7.03 time 10
050-4011 PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS $4.15

That's it for me.


----------



## turff49 (Apr 21, 2006)

I'll get my order put together this weekend. There is a lot to choose from. I take it most of these must use the 7mm drill bit correct? Thanks, Brian


----------



## Max (Apr 21, 2006)

Along those lines, can you use the Berea A mandrel with these CSUSA kits??

thanks,
Max


----------



## kent4Him (Apr 21, 2006)

I have never used a Berea Mandrel.  I will have to leave this question up to some of the more experienced Turners.


----------



## jodoidg (Apr 21, 2006)

Max, the answer is yes, quote from AS "Berea offers two different sizes of mandrels:  the 'A' mandrel which is a standard 7mm style mandrel measuring .245" to .247" in diameter (the Craft Supplies USA bushings, for example, fit this mandrel)..." Order away

[]


----------



## Max (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks,

It seemed like it would work, but I've been confused about which parts from different manufacturers were interchangable...  and, obviously, I didn't see that info given by AS.

-Max


----------



## gtanajewski (Apr 24, 2006)

Any Chance of adding  the 10k Artisan RB 050-4415 to the list?


----------



## kent4Him (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtanajewski_
> <br />Any Chance of adding  the 10k Artisan RB 050-4415 to the list?



Sure.  They will be $5.27 a piece


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Chrome artists pencils are out of stock until mid-May. [xx(]



As are the bushings for these if you are in need.


----------



## TexasJohn (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi Chris. Here is my order:
050-4220 TITANIUM AMERICANA PEN $6.25               2 ea.     12.50 
050-4204 SATIN NICKEL AMERICANA PEN $4.10           1 ea.      4.10
050-4064 BLACK TITANIUM SILVER BULLET PEN $5.86     2 ea.     11.72
050-4210 10K AMERICANA ROLLERBALL $5.47 Limited     4 ea.     21.88
050-0369 RHODIUM AMERICANA ROLLERBALL PEN $11.71    1 ea.     11.71
050-4120 TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN $5.47                2 ea.     10.94
050-4165 SATIN NICKEL EUROPEAN PEN $3.90            2 ea.      7.80
050-0301 RHODIUM EUROPEAN PEN $6.25                 1 ea.      6.25
050-0357 RHODIUM SOFT GRIP PEN $4.68                2 ea.      9.36
955-0104 DOUBLE MANDREL BUSHINGS AMERICANA PEN $5.19
955-0502 BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA ROLLERBALL $4.68
155-1100 BUSHINGS FOR EUROPEAN PEN $4.15
050-4445 BUSHINGS FOR SOFT GRIP PENS $4.15
                                                      Total  114.43
                                                   Shipping    8.50
                                                   PayPal      4.30
                                        Grand total          127.23
If all this looks right to you, send me your PayPal information and we will have a done deal. Thanks much for doing all this. Texas John


----------



## gtanajewski (Apr 28, 2006)

Chris, I would like the following

10 - 050-4100 10K EUROPEAN PEN $3.90 =          $39.00  (Artisan Clip & Band)         
04 - 050-5100 10K EUROPEAN PENCIL $7.81         $31.24  (Artisan Clip & Band)
01 - 155-0045 EUROPEAN PENCIL BUSHINGS $5.19     $5.19
05 - 050-4464 10K SOFT GRIP PEN $3.12           $15.60
03 - 050-4465 10K SOFT GRIP PENCIL $3.90        $11.70 
03 - 050-4010 10K AMERICANA CIGAR PEN $3.90     $11.70   (Artisan Clip)
04 - 050-4210 10K AMERICANA ROLLERBALL $5.47    $21.88   (Artisan Band)
03 - 050-5205 10K AMERICANA PENCIL $7.81        $23.43   (Artisan Clip & Band)
05 - 050-4415 10k ARTISAN ROLLERBALL  $5.27     $26.35
03 - 050-4408 10k ARTISAN FOUNTAIN PEN  $6.05   $18.15 
                                 Shipping        $8.50
                                   Total       $212.74


----------



## eastern47 (May 1, 2006)

Chris, Please put me down for the following:
(5) 050-4120 titanium european pen $27.35
(10) 050-4464 10k soft grip pen $31.20
(1) 050-4445 set bushings, soft grip $4.15
shipping, $4.55
paypal $2.35
Total $69.60 If this looks good to you, send me your paypal address and I'll send payment. Thanks, John


----------



## elody21 (May 3, 2006)

I plan on ordering! I will get on it right away and pay by pay pal! I will get back to you tonight. Alice


----------



## dfurlano (May 3, 2006)

(5) Black Chrome Panache Rollerball 35.15
(5) Rhodium Panache Rollerball      48.80
(5) Black Chrome Artist Pencil      27.35
(1) 050-5006 Artist bushing         4.15
                                   115.45
paypal                             119.50


----------



## turff49 (May 3, 2006)

Just got back in town. Will get my order put together and pay by paypal within the next day or so. Sorry for being semi late. Brian


----------



## elody21 (May 5, 2006)

Chris, If it is not too late I will pay pay pal as soon as you send me your address.

050-4016 Black Panache x 5 = 35.15
050-4011 Panache Bushings x 1 = 4.15
050-0301 Rhodium European pen x 3 = 18.75
050-4120 Titanium European pen x 3 = 16.41
050-4064 Black Titanium Silver Bullet x 5 = 28.80
050-0303 Rhodium Am Pen x 3 = 19.92
050-4220 Titanium American x 3 = 18.75 

total with 8.50 shipping and 3.5% for pay pal is $155.89

Alice Call  - Elody21


----------



## kent4Him (May 5, 2006)

Hey everyone.

I'm still taking orders for Paypalers through Monday the 8th.  I am not going to be near a computer until Sunday night, the 7th.  I'll reply to all email's and posts from the weekend on Sunday night.  Everyone that has placed an order has paid. []  I plan on doing the order a week from today, but I might do it earlier in the week since all the check payers' checks are in.  Thanks for all that participated.

Chris


----------



## turff49 (May 8, 2006)

Finally here is my order:


(5)050-4210 10K AMERICANA ROLLERBALL $5.47 Limited =27.35
(5)050-0369 RHODIUM AMERICANA ROLLERBALL PEN $11.71=58.55
(5)050-4014 10K PANACHE ROLLERBALL PEN $6.25 =31.25
(5)050-4015 BLACK CHROME PANACHE ROLLERBALL $7.03 =35.15
(5)050-4016 RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL $9.76 =48.80
955-0502 BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA ROLLERBALL $4.68
050-4011 PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS $4.15

total = 209.93
paypal = 7.35
shipping = 8.50
Grand total = 225.78

Let me know the paypal info and I'll get it out


----------



## jodoidg (May 8, 2006)

Chris,
Shoot me you paypal, I will get an order together tonight.
Thanks
John


----------



## jodoidg (May 8, 2006)

Chris,
I would like the following:
(5) 050-0400 10K FATHER SING PEN $3.90 =$19.5
(5) 050-0500 10K FATHER SING PENCIL $4.30 =$21.50
(5) 050-0370 RHODIUM FATHER SING PEN $5.08 =$25.40
(5) 050-0375 RHODIUM FATHER SING PENCIL $6.25 =$31.25
(5) 050-4015 BLACK CHROME PANACHE ROLLERBALL $7.03 =$35.15
(5) 050-4016 RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL $9.76 =$48.80
(1) 155-0040 BUSHINGS-SING PEN $4.15 
(1) 050-4011 PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS $4.15 
Sub Total $189.90
Shipping $8.50
Paypal $6.94
Total $205.34
Thanks
John


----------



## kent4Him (May 9, 2006)

The order has been sent to CSUSA.[]  Hopefully, I will start receiving the kits next week and start the shipping process then.  Thanks for all of you that ordered.  So far, things have gone very well.  I'll see after dealing with the shipping whether or not I'll ever volunteer to do this again.

Could all of you that ordered, send me your shipping address via email?


----------



## kent4Him (May 11, 2006)

The first shipment from CSUSA is expected on Tuesday the 16th.  I received word that the following should arrive at CSUSA by the end of next week:

Black  chrome Panache rollerball
Rhodium Panache rollerball
10K Father  Sing pen
10K Father Sing pencil
Chrome Artist Sketch pencil
Bushings for Sketch pencil

The 10K Americana rollerball are out of stock until the end of the month.  []

I will ship the orders as soon as I have the kits available.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## kent4Him (May 18, 2006)

I received notice yesterday that the second shipment was sent and will be delivered on Tuesday the 23rd.  That will leave only the 10K Americana Rollerball.

I shipped out the first two complete orders this morning.  (GregMuller, eastern47)  Should be there Saturday or Monday.


----------



## kent4Him (May 22, 2006)

Boy, I got my new CSUSA catelog today.  Looks like we did this at the right time before the prices went up.  This will make group buys event more important.


----------



## kent4Him (May 23, 2006)

The second shipment came in tonight.  I will have the finished orders in the mail in the morning.  Now we are just waiting for the 10k Americana Rollerball.  Three of you are waiting on those kits.  

Other than the back orders, things have gone pretty well.  Thanks everyone for your patience and your orders.


----------



## kent4Him (May 24, 2006)

I shipped out the following orders:

RogerGarrett
thetalbott4
Max
Jim15
dfurlano
elody21
jodoidg

Please send me an email when the package arrives

That leaves the following 3 orders waiting on the 10k Americana Rollerball:

turff49
TexasJohn
gtanajewski

Hopefully they ship them in about a week.


----------



## RogerGarrett (May 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kent4Him_
> <br />I shipped out the following orders:
> 
> RogerGarrett
> ...



Chris - Thanks for doing this.  I'm really looking forward to getting these kits!  I know that group buys must be a real headache - and I appreciate those folks who are organized enough and determined enough to make them work for less organized guys like me. []

BTW, I was able to snab a 12.5 mm bit off the fellow who was selling a 5 bit set on eBay - he must have had extras - 5 bits for $15 including shipping is a very good deal for HSS. [][][]

I'll let you know when mine arrives.

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## thetalbott4 (May 28, 2006)

My box arrived a couple days ago. Thanks Chris.


----------



## jodoidg (May 28, 2006)

Chris
Sorry, having so much fun I forgot to let you know everything arrived just fine. []
Thanks 
John


----------



## elody21 (May 29, 2006)

Thanks so much Chris for all your work running this group buy! I got my box last week! Elody21--- Alice


----------



## kent4Him (Jun 2, 2006)

I checked with CSUSA about the Americana Rollerballs.  They said there supplier did not include them, so they won't be in until the end of June.  I am going to go ahead and ship the last three orders and will ship the rest when they get here.


----------



## kent4Him (Jul 6, 2006)

Just received and email saying that the remaining kits should be into CSUSA by then end of next week.


----------



## TexasJohn (Jul 7, 2006)

Chris - Thanks much for the update. Also, thanks for doing the buy for us. I will be anxious to see what these kits look like. I have not seen or turned any of them before. Texas John


----------



## turff49 (Jul 24, 2006)

Chris,
Just checking to see if the rest of the order made it in yet.Thanks much, Brian


----------



## turff49 (Aug 2, 2006)

Chris,
Any news yet on when the remaining order will be in? I figured they'd be here by now. Haven't heard anything from you either. Thanks, Brian


----------



## kent4Him (Aug 3, 2006)

I heard from CSUSA yesterday.  The kits arrived in Utah on the 14th, but for some reason, they are stuck in customs.


----------



## turff49 (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks Chris. 2 weeks in customs.Geez, you think that pen kits wouldn't be so hard to get across the border. Drugs come across everyday. Maybe next time CSUSA should have the supplier mark the package as prescriptions. Keep us posted and thanks again for all the hard work on the group buy. Brian


----------



## turff49 (Aug 12, 2006)

Chris,
Any news yet? Can't imagine them still being in customs. Would really like to get these. What is CSUSA saying about it taking this long. Thanks, Brian


----------



## Dario (Aug 12, 2006)

Brian,

I am not Chris but...if your items are with the same boat/container as my group buy...it should be out now.  I am expecting to mail mine out mid next week...Chris probably will do the same. []


----------



## kent4Him (Aug 16, 2006)

I received the shipment last night.  I sent the remaining orders out today.


----------



## turff49 (Aug 16, 2006)

Chris,
You are the man. Really, thanks! My wife has been wanting one of the Americana's for awhile and I don't have anything even close. Hopefully these will satisfy her. Thanks Again!!!! Brian


----------



## turff49 (Aug 21, 2006)

Chris,
Just wanted to let you know I recieved the package just a few minutes ago. Guess I'll be on the lathe tonight. Thanks Again, Brian


----------

